# Muscle Twitching



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Hi!For the past 10 days I have been experiencing a lot of muscle twitching. I know that everyone experiences this from time to time, but for the past 10 days or so, my musles in my legs, arms, chest, eyelids, back, have been twitching at least 15 times a day (sometimes up to 3 minutes at once). I woke up this morning, because musles on my left leg wouldn't stop twitching. This may be a stupid concern, but I was wondering if this is in any way related to IBS? I have also been experiencing mild cramping in my arms, legs, etc.Any thoughts?Thanks!


----------



## heather joy (Jul 30, 2000)

I've had muscle twitching off and on for 20 years. It started out of the blue 20 years ago and I had the twitching all over almost continuously. It went on for almost 2 years until it lightened up but then it comes back every so often, sometimes for days, weeks or even months. I don't know about it being related to IBS but I know it's a symptom of fibromyalga, which IBS is also a symptom of. I also have had pins & needles as well as other abnormal sensations which started about the same time. I know a lot of people suffer from these symptoms and the reason is never discovered. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeremy Hillary Boob PhD (Mar 20, 2001)

I have some of the twitching thing too. The severity varies a lot, but forsome strange reason, a strict gluten-free diet helps more than anything else. Go figure...


----------



## NotchJohnson (Jul 31, 2002)

Whatever you do, don't look up musicle twitching on the internet! The first links that pop out are releated to ALS (of which twitching is a symptom) but 99% of twitching is benign in nature.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks a lot, guys!I am so afraid that I may have fibro. The twitching is not stopping and yesterday I had cramping in my arms and legs. I also had a dull ache in my shoulder for about an hour. Plus, I feel very tired and exhausted.I feel OK this morning in terms of the pain, but I was awaken by the twitching again.Maybe this is somehow related do the bloodwork that I did two days ago (I had 6 needles taken for my lactose intolerance test).Any thoughts?


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I am not sure if you are IBS-c or D. I am C and recently found relief with Magnesium ( I read people's posts on this BB about it). I did some research on Magnesium and found that the symptoms of deficiency are similar to things associated with IBS...anxiety, irritability, stress, twitching... I never really had the best eating habits, so I bet I have a lot of deficiencies. I am wondering if this isn't the case with others as well, that perhaps a vitamin deficiency is a big IBS trigger. http://www.mindspring.com/~sandysimmons/5_13_magnesium.html Maybe you have a Magnesium deficiency or maybe not. Take a look at the food sources for Magnesium. Do you typically eat these foods? If not it is a possibility.And my favorite was when I read that Chocolate is a source of Magnesium...hmmm an excuse to buy those m&ms...lol *If you are IBS-d though I would talk to your GI before taking a supplement as it may make your D worse. *


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Another Link about Magnesium: http://www.healthy.net/asp/templates/artic...=Article&ID=541 Very Informative written by an M.D.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

First question I would ask you is what if any medication are you are taking? I have had muscle twitching when I am having an adverse reaction to a medication I am taking.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

RitaLucy,no I am not on any mediacation...Yesterday I started taking probiotics, though..."I Hate IBS",thanks for the info on magnesium...


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Well if this is a new symptom for you with IBS then you might want to get an opinion from a neurologist on it. If the twitching is waking you up then it sounds like you might need to talk to a Dr. about what might be causing it.I don't think the probiotics would do it unless for some reason you would be having an reaction of some sort. I remember with anticholigenic (sp.) type medicine having horrible twitching. I thought for sure something else was going on at the time. I was taking a fairly high dosage and I couldn't tolerate it.I think I would get it checked out to alleviate the anxiety and wonder about what it could be.Let us know....


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

I have experienced this too. My eye doctor scared me a few years ago...during an exam, he said my head was twitching and I should see a neurologist cause he thought I had Parkinsin's disease. Talk about scared to death. I went to the doc and he said I have an attention tremor. It acts up worse when I am stressed. Can be any part of my body but mainly my head. The more I think about it, the more I twitch. Doc says everyone has them just most peoples are not noticeable. I try not to think about it.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

It could be just stress. My muscle has been twitching in my nose for several days and that is what the doc said


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

The only time I've ever had muscle twitching was when I was very hyperthyroid. At that time the large muscles in my arms and legs would twitch uncontrollably intermittently throughout the day and night....very odd feeling!!


----------

